
AT&T’s Text Messages Cost $1,310 per Megabyte - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/01/atts-text-messages-cost-1310-per-megabyte/
======
brk
This is crap journalism at its finest. 1MB of SMS messages is about 6,500
texts (assuming that all of the 1MB is SMS, ignore overhead for this
conversation). 6,500 texts would be more appropriately classified in the
Unlimited $30/mo plan.

So, 1MB of SMS costs $30/mo on AT&T. Unless it's a slow news day and we
extrapolate from the worst-case scenario.

Most people who are of a legal age to sign a cellphone contract generally
understand that pay-per-use scenarios like this are rarely the best way to go.

~~~
goofygrin
I swear I read this article (or a similar one that they ripped off) about a
month ago...

Ah yes, was an article about data being more expensive to text than to send to
the hubble: <http://www.physorg.com/news129793047.html>

In any case, a google for sms megabyte turns up a ton of hits for this, most
of them at least 6 months old.

Good job TechCrunch!

(is that sarcasm I smell?)

